# Ischial Tubereosity Injections



## ckkohler (Sep 9, 2011)

Hello,
Any help would be appreciated.  I struggle finding the appropriate codes for some of the nerve blocks performed by my providers ... the one I'm trying to locate today is an injection into the ischial tuberosity.  I've reviewed my Netter's Anatomy book and GOOGLED.  I know this nerve is in the "bottom".  Would 64450 be the most appropriate code to use?  I promise ... I will make a note of this for future reference.

Thanks for any direction!


----------



## dwaldman (Sep 9, 2011)

http://www.caringmedical.com/cyberclinic/imgs/fig16_3.jpg

In the above link, it states: "important structures attached to the ischial tuberosity include the sacrotuberous ligaments and the hamstring muscle"

Below is a link where they were also thinking 20551

https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?t=56466


----------

